# Procrastination



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Why do I procrastinate? I have so much homework to do and I tend to avoid it until the day its due. It is very stressful and I wish there was a cure for this "mental disease." What will happen to my life when I am asked to do important task? Ever since I was young, I have always procrastinated. It has gotten me into trouble numerous of times. However, I tend to do well when I am on a small time limit. Maybe I just work better under stress? Nevertheless, it is very unhealthy for any individual to always be stressed . I just hope my life comes to a swift end rather than a slow painful one.


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

You know, you're not alone in procrastination 
I am sitting here, had full two weeks to prepare a little presentation (will last 10 minutes) and when am i doing it? Right, 11 hours before having to hold it, because all the time before i knew i had still time...

Ogion


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you Ogion! At least I know that it is not uncommon.


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

geeez.. i thought i'm the only who had a critical procrastinate disease.. >,<
i'm so between J and P...


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I was bad for that. Once I began college I forced myself to work on projects as soon as I got them. And the world became so much easier when I did. Maybe as you said, you like the high from the last minute. But, when you can actually tackle your project once you get it. Think of how good it feels to chill with your free time and no pressure. It's sweet.


----------



## ShinerNiner (Jan 24, 2010)

Well in my experience, people tend to procrastinate when they are the people that think of the here and now. the today, not the tomorrow. However frustrating this might be on the due date, did you at least live in the moment for every moment you procrastinated? if so, you're fine by regards of Ralph Waldo Emerson. If not. you need to set a routine schedule of 15 minutes per day set aside for paperwork.
in that time, you can find and print off information and research from the internet one day. the next day you can write down 15-20 key points to put in your paper. the next day, knock out a good introduction. 

The point is, if you set aside this 15 minutes as a minimum, you'll find yourself working a little more than that each day, still having time to do everything else you plan, and you'll have a much lower workload to do when the due date comes around..... 

hope this helps you out a bit! Study hard!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Ew. Shinerniner just said "schedule". Lol.

Actually I agree with Shiner. That's what I tell my students who don't want to practice. Divide it up into 15 minute intervals throughout the day. Because that is what MY teachers used to have to say to me. 

We can all handle 15 minutes, right?

I don't know about you, but when I procrastinate I am not really "living in the moment either". I am actually daydreaming far away, envisioning new ideas. I avoid the "here and now" which tells me I "have" to do something. Does that make any sense?


----------



## zolof (Apr 13, 2011)

what is your mbti?


----------

